# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  не родись красивой

## basurero

Российский телевизионный сериал. 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cwX-Tx81yJo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cwX-Tx81yJo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> 
Можно смотреть на ютубе три вступительных эпизода , или типа того..... Может быть, больше эпизодов добавят...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

basurero, ты смотришь?  ::  
Слава богу, у меня дома никто это чушь не смотрел, а вот знакомые как уставятся в телик, так хрен оторвешь. 
А вот та рыжая в самом начале по-моему вообще Настя Стоцкая.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Хотя нет. Посмотрел первую серию. Вроде прикольно. Надо посмотреть остальные.   ::  
Только по-моему актеры не всегда хорошо играют. Слишком натянуто.

----------


## basurero

Я просмотрел первый эпизод. Я думаю, что это очень хорошо для изучения русского языка, хотя я признаюсь в том, что я большинство не понял...  ::   
А, кстати, что такое "а вот знакомые как уставятся в телик, так хрен оторвешь. "?  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Я просмотрел первый эпизод. Я думаю, что это очень хорошо для изучения русского языка, хотя я признаюсь в том, что я большинство не понял... Embarassed

 Что конкретно ты не понял? Главная героиня говорит очень ясно, а вот тот мужик, который проводил собеседование (который еще сок той девушке предлагал), он говорил довольно невнятно даже для моего уха. Ну это сразу видно, что он неадекватный.   

> А, кстати, что такое "а вот знакомые как уставятся в телик, так хрен оторвешь. "?

 Э, ну это как "У нас дома никто это не смотрел, а знакомые, когда начинают смотреть этот сериал, их ничем нельзя оторвать от телевизора".

----------


## basurero

> Что конкретно ты не понял? Главная героиня говорит очень ясно, а вот тот мужик, который проводил собеседование (который еще сок той девушке предлагал), он говорил довольно невнятно даже для моего уха. Ну это сразу видно, что он неадекватный.

 Да, я знаю, что они все явно говорят, но, к сожалению, мой русский - гов*но. Мне надо перематывать пять раз для того, чтобы понимать и простые предложения....

----------


## Vincent Tailors

А где остальные серии на YouTube?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Да, я знаю, что они все явно говорят, но, к сожалению, мой русский - гов*но. Мне надо перематывать пять раз для того, чтобы понимать и простые предложения....

 По крайней мере твой письменный русский очень и очень хорош! Я не видел еще иностранцев, которые могли бы так хорошо писать по-русски. В основном они писали что-то типа: "моя твоя понимать, я хорошо американец, я любить водка, птица и мышка".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я не видел еще иностранцев, которые могли бы так хорошо писать по-русски.

 A *kalinka_vinnie*?   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну вот Калинка Винни, у меня понимание дышит, и нефиг его трясти  ::

----------


## MOG

> А где остальные серии на YouTube?

 Вот это  ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-g08...elated&search=

----------


## kt_81

Ради интереса взглянул, показалось знакомым. Поискал инфу, и точно.. Это нечто похоже чуть ли не 1:1 содрано с немецкой ерунды под названием "Влюбиться в Берлине", которая сама в свою очередь содрана с какой-то испаноамериканской теленовелы. Куда катится этот мир..   ::   
А вообще-то, basurero, не задумывайся.. Там некоторые персонажы на самом деле как-то не очень внятно говорят, может это ещё из-за качества видео. ИМХО, реально "правильный" путь для дальнейшего изучения любого иностранного языка таким способом - это вечерние новости. Причем, по возможности, не какого-нибудь регионального канала, а имено "первого". Я не знаю, как в России, но во многих странах Европы, дикторов для новостей на гостелевидиние отбирают очень жёстко, они должны говорить очень чётко, ясно и без акцента/диалекта. Еще один плюс такого подхода - ты можешь заранее прикинуть, о чем например будут говорить в новостях мировой политики, и как бы в подсознании уже будешь знать, о чем речь, так намного легче понять..

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Слушайте, мне кажется, или актеры действительно играют хуже, чем дети на утренниках в детском саду?

----------


## DagothWarez

> Слушайте, мне кажется, или актеры действительно играют хуже, чем дети на утренниках в детском саду?

 действительно

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Слушайте, мне кажется, или актеры действительно играют хуже, чем дети на утренниках в детском саду?

 100%.

----------


## Basil77

Насколько я слышал это римейк колумбийского сериала, даже снимался под руководством их консультантов. Вообще конечно жуткий отстой, игра актёров напоминает кружок художественной  самодеятельности. Но на фоне другой туфты, которая идёт по ящику...
Я его иногда даже смотрел  ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> Но на фоне другой туфты, которая идёт по ящику...
> Я его иногда даже смотрел

 Поставь тарелку и не смотри.

----------


## JJ

> Я не видел еще иностранцев, которые могли бы так хорошо писать по-русски.

 Вот тебе ещё в хронологическом порядке:
Голландский Ёж
Гармонистка
Правит
Догбой
Калинка-Винни  :: 
Это только кого я сразу вспомнил. Есть ещё несколько человек.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Вот тебе ещё в хронологическом порядке:
> Голландский Ёж
> Гармонистка
> Правит
> Догбой
> Калинка-Винни 
> Это только кого я сразу вспомнил. Есть ещё несколько человек.

 Штирлиц еще не знал, что только что выболтал Борману имена всех двойных агентов.

----------


## ilya20

> Слушайте, мне кажется, или актеры действительно играют хуже, чем дети на утренниках в детском саду?

 не знаю что насчет актеров , но сериал очень популярен среди российских домохозяек  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Yeah, I guess...

----------


## ilya20

На самом деле если кому нужно могу выложить русские фильмы/сериалы.

----------


## Оля

Объясните, мне, пожалуйста, вкратце, что за сайт этот www.youtube.com - там можно скачать только фрагменты фильмов, как я поняла?... Мне просто нужен целый   ::  И чтобы с зарубежного сервера хорошо качался.

----------


## Оля

> На самом деле если кому нужно могу выложить русские фильмы/сериалы.

 ilya20, где ты?? Ты мне нужен!!!!!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Объясните, мне, пожалуйста, вкратце, что за сайт этот www.youtube.com - там можно скачать только фрагменты фильмов, как я поняла?... Мне просто нужен целый   И чтобы с зарубежного сервера хорошо качался.

 Олечка, Ютубэ - это сайт, где можно смотреть видео клипы. Не скачать. Только смотреть. И да, только маленькие частики   ::

----------


## JJ

> Олечка, Ютубэ - это сайт, где можно смотреть видео клипы. Не скачать. Только смотреть. И да, только маленькие частички

 Нельзя качать? Да как два пальца обо..ать.  ::  Подсказать как?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Не понял. Подсказать что?

----------


## JJ

Ну ты же говоришь что не скачать. А на самом деле скачать можно.

----------


## basurero

Я думаю, что длительность клипов не может превысить десять минут, чтобы люди не постили целые фильмы, потому что это неправомерно. Так что они делят фильмы на части.

----------


## Basil77

Если мне нравится какой-то клип на Youtube, то я его сохраняю у себя в компе (он по-любому закачивается в папку Documents and settings, надо его просто скопировать оттуда  ::  ), правда там, в основном, всё во флэш (FLV, SWF) форматах, но прелопатить это в  AVI или MPG не проблема.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ах, можно скачать? Ну хорошо! Я думал, что было нельзя... 
Басу, клипы больше десяти минут есть, но только у, так-сказать, "директоров" (те, кто платит за это).

----------


## Оля

> Я думал, что _ нельзя...

 Забудь о согласовании времён  ::

----------


## JJ

> ах, можно скачать? Ну хорошо!

 Интернет эксплорер сохранят клип в папке для временных файлов. А проигрыватель формата FLV можно найти.

----------


## basurero

Кто-то мне сказал, что где-то в Интернете есть сайт, который позволяет пользователю скачивать клипы от популярных сайтов для разделения клипов, как Youtube. К сожалению я не хотел скачивать такие клипы и не сохранял ссылку в браузере.

----------


## Indra

http://keepvid.com/

----------


## Mike-A

The cartoons to this film: http://youtube.com/watch?v=9j4QH4rts1I http://youtube.com/watch?v=IsxqJVHy50g http://youtube.com/watch?v=uFV-EBvUeCU

----------

